# Should new mods be elected?



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 1, 2007)

Should new mods be elected?


----------



## kalpik (Jun 1, 2007)

Hmm.. This thread is gonna be closed pretty soon


----------



## mehulved (Jun 1, 2007)

Leave that decision to Admins. If they feel the need, they will do so.


----------

